# Williams College Art Museum Security Officer-F/T



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security Officer*
Williams College 
in Williamstown, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 10/05/2021

Opening Details

The Williams College Museum of Art (WCMA) is seeking a full-time (40-hours-per-week) Museum Security Officer. The principal duties are to ensure that the museum's art collection, building, non-art contents, staff, and visitors are protected and secure, and that students, faculty and visitors feel welcomed and oriented to the museum and its various activities. The security officer works at the security desk as well as in the galleries.
WCMA is committed to building a diverse, inclusive, and equitable community and strongly encourages candidates from underrepresented groups or who have experience working with a broadly diverse student population to apply.
The schedule will be Wednesday through Sunday from 9:30 am to 5:30 pm. This schedule may vary and is subject to change based on the needs of the department.
Established in 1926, the Williams College Museum of Art is located in historic Lawrence Hall on the college campus. The museum's collection consists of more than 14,000 works of art. A vibrant cultural center, WCMA serves as a learning museum for both Williams students, and the community as a whole.

Responsibilities


Follow established procedures for the opening and closing of WCMA/Lawrence Hall (which includes public galleries, museum offices, collections, all work spaces, classrooms, mechanical room, and the elevator)
Operate the security desk located in the atrium of WCMA, including handling access and responding to alarms
Monitor galleries
Assist visitors
Receive, secure and record deliveries
Respond to incidents and fire alarms per museum protocol
Train and be certified as a Crowd Manager
Attend departmental meetings and participate in training
Occasional other duties as assigned

Qualifications


Prior security experience helpful, but not required
Ability to engage museum visitors when they have questions or suggestions
Successfully complete all procedural training within 60 days of start date
Comfortable using technology and computer software
Ability to work as part of a team, as well as without immediate supervision
Ability to stand and concentrate for extended periods of time, use stairs, and lift up to 50 lbs with assistance
Willingness and ability to pick up shifts on short notice preferred
Application review will begin on October 19th, and will continue until the position is filled. Pay is $16 per hour. Job band 17. Please visit Forum to apply. 

Conditions of Employment

Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.

Equal Employment Opportunity

Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive. As part of this commitment, we will ensure that persons with disabilities are provided reasonable accommodations. If reasonable accommodation is needed to participate in the job application or interview process please feel free to contact us via phone at (413) 597-2681 or email at [email protected].
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn, and thrive.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

What exactly is a “Certified Crowd Manager”? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I honestly didn't know Crowd Managers could be certified.

Licensed, sure, but CERTIFIED?


----------

